# Buying a new acoustic guitar



## IraHayes13 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can anyone out there provide some guidance on purchasing a new acoustic guitar? I am relatively new to the guitar playing world. I am in lessons for the past year and I am improving but I am not well versed. What fits someone with my skill level? Is there something I should stay away from?

For the past year I have been playing a Martin DX1RAE acoustic. It was a nice guitar and fairly easy to play. However, I just sold it today and I am ready to upgrade. I found the body of the guitar to be a little large, and it wasn't really comfortable for me. When I bought it I didn't know it was uncomfortable, because I had never played before!

I went to the guitar shops and tried out a lot of guitars, but I don't have a clue what to get. I was going to get a lower end Gibson, but I was told that I should stay away from the Gibson's unless I am willing to go at least to the J45 STD. J45 and above is good, but anything below that to stay away from.

I have it narrowed down so far to the Martin OMCPA4, Taylor 314CE STD or the 2016 J45 STD Vintage.

1 thing to note is I want a guitar that has a gloss finish. My last one had a satin finish and it was a pain in the butt. One little scuff and it showed up.

Anyone have any advice? I will be paying $2000.00 + so I want to make sure I am not buying something that it difficult to play, not constructed well, or is meant for advanced players!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a tough one to answer and boils down to personal preference. My favorite body style is the OM, and for tone, I am in the Martin camp of acoustics - I find the Taylor's a little too bright for my liking but this is completely subjective. Play the 3 models you listed over a few days ( if you can), bring a friend to have an extra pair of ears - in the end, go with the one you feel more comfortable with (sound, playability and overall vibe).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If yer just getting into it probably keeping the Martin that was easy to play woulda been a good idea. You gotta suffer to play and part of that is learning how to get tone out of crap guitars.. lol


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

If you have a budget of 2k and want a smaller and thinner body for comfort, try out a Martin 000-28. Smaller than a dread, great full sound and it is a short scale which may assist you with fretting more difficult chords. Good luck.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Why would you not want a guitar that is meant for advanced players? That would be like a hockey player saying, "oh no I don't want that really good graphite composite stick, I want the cheap one". Guitars for advanced players are not harder to play (probably the opposite), they just sound better.

If full sized acoustic is too big for you don't get a J-45.

Have you tried a Martin 000-18?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alex said:


> Play the 3 models you listed over a few days ( if you can), bring a friend to have an extra pair of ears - in the end, go with the one you feel more comfortable with (sound, playability and overall vibe).



The above would be my advice also (along with what others are advising). In addition, let someone else play the guitars that interest, one after the next with a minimal pause between while you sit directly in front and listen carefully to the tone, volume, etc for a comparison . This helped me when I recently purchased a new guitar.

Good Luck and please keep us updated with your progress.

Welcome to the forum! 
Please contribute often by posting and starting new threads. 
Mainly...ENJOY!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> The above would be my advice also (along with what others are advising). In addition, let someone else play the guitars that interest, one after the next with a minimal pause between while you sit directly in front and listen carefully to the tone, volume, etc for a comparison . This helped me when I recently purchased a new guitar.
> 
> Good Luck and please keep us updated with your progress.
> 
> ...


I did that for a friend once. He wanted me to come along and play guitars for him while he decided. He ended up with a Taylor 310. Personally, when I'm choosing a guitar I don't really need anyone to play it for me as I'm not ever going to hear the guitar from out front any way. I have angled it up at my self while I play it though so I can get more of an idea of how it sounds but Its not as much of a concern to hear it out front.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Have you tried a Martin 000-18?


The OP should try both mahogany and rosewood guitars to see if he has a preference to one over the other. My personal favorite for a smaller bodied guitar is an OM28. I've had a preference for rosewood all my life but for the past year I've picked up my D-18 over my D-28 at home about 80% of the time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I did that for a friend once. He wanted me to come along and play guitars for him while he decided. He ended up with a Taylor 310. Personally, when I'm choosing a guitar I don't really need anyone to play it for me as I'm not ever going to hear the guitar from out front any way. I have angled it up at my self while I play it though so I can get more of an idea of how it sounds but Its not as much of a concern to hear it out front.


My intent is that having someone play the guitar while you listen is _*in addition*_
to what you are suggesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You might want to look at this piece of class if you have that kind of money to spend. These are world class instruments at a more affordable price.

Alvarez WY1TS Yairi Stage OM/Folk Acoustic-Electric Guitar

NOTE: One thing you should consider seriously is the neck of any guitar you are buying. It is the most important thing when it comes to playability. If it's too wide, notes will be hard to reach; too narrow and notes will be more difficult to play clean. Neck shape is also something you need to consider. Go and play a bunch of guitars with different necks and see which one feels the best to you. (The sound is not important for this test). Then look for a guitar that has that style neck.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Can't add a lot to what has been said, lots of good advice, and playing a guitar in the shop is what you need to do to try a wide range of sizes. However, have you asked your teacher for suggestions? Like to have some good ideas since they have been hearing you play for a while now. In that price range you should be able to get a very nice guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Everyone is different. Which one feels and plays good to you, especially the neck and fretboard. Is it the right comfortable size. Which one has the sound that appeals to you most. And looks good enough. If was to pick one of three you listed, I'd pick the Taylor (though I like them a bit smaller, a 312ce), Maybe the J45 would fit you the best. The body would be too big for me.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

IraHayes13 said:


> Can anyone out there provide some guidance on purchasing a new acoustic guitar? I am relatively new to the guitar playing world. I am in lessons for the past year and I am improving but I am not well versed. What fits someone with my skill level? Is there something I should stay away from?
> 
> For the past year I have been playing a Martin DX1RAE acoustic. It was a nice guitar and fairly easy to play. However, I just sold it today and I am ready to upgrade. I found the body of the guitar to be a little large, and it wasn't really comfortable for me. When I bought it I didn't know it was uncomfortable, because I had never played before!
> 
> ...


Long & McQuade / Windsor......... has a USED Martin D35 for $2,000.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Larry said:


> Long & McQuade / Windsor......... has a USED Martin D35 for $2,000.


I don't need any more guitars and I have an hd 35 custom shop but usually when I play a bunch of guitars in a store it comes down to the 35s that are consistently good enough to get me thinking I'm buying this whether I need it or not. They have their own sound and a good one is an awesome and mythical beast.


----------



## IraHayes13 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for everyone’s advice and comments. 

I dodged on over to Long and McQuade today and prepared to spend several hours over there. They treat you pretty good when your spending some coin there. Kidding they treat you good all the time. 

So I played several guitars. Lower end Gibson’s didn’t do it for me. I played the J45 and that’s my preference for sound. That thing is a beauty... but for me it was a little big. The scale length is a little shorter which was nice for my small hands. I played several Martins. The Martin OMCPA4, DCPA4, and DC-16. The nicest of those was the OMCPA4, even with the small body. Then I played the Taylor 314CE. I have only owned a low end Martin before and it was nice. But when I played the Taylor it just out performed the other Martins... and I was shocked. I was dead set against Taylor’s. I thought they were inferior... to the Gibson and Martin of course. 

So I ponied up the cash for this Taylor. I am still having a little bit of buyers remorse because I am still wondering if I purchased an inferior product. When your approaching the $3000.00 CDN mark with taxes you want to make sure you made a good choice. I sooo wanted that J45 but it just didn’t fit me.

So my life continues without a Martin. I also bought an American Made Fender Strat as well so hopefully my two guitars will treat me well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't worry about the Gibson J45. Yes, it is a beautiful guitar but if it don't fit, it don't fit. It's like having a beautiful pair of shoes but if they don't fit, you're just not comfortable in them and won't wear them. The same would go for the J45. That Taylor is a very, very nice guitar. Most people prefer either the Taylor sound or the Martin sound. They are different. You found what you like and it fits. That's a pretty good decision.....................no, that's a very good decision.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm impressed! Took me like six months and a spreadsheet to figure out which acoustic to get!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IraHayes13 said:


> I am still having a little bit of buyers remorse because I am still wondering if I purchased an inferior product.


Why do you think the Taylor might be an "inferior product"?



IraHayes13 said:


> When your approaching the $3000.00 CDN mark with taxes you want to make sure you made a good choice.





IraHayes13 said:


> I also bought an American Made Fender Strat as well


Did you get BOTH guitars at the same time? 
No wonder they "treat you pretty good" there!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

IraHayes13 said:


> .........so hopefully my two guitars will treat me well.


If you treat them well they will treat you well.


----------

